# Ideal Arrow Speed For Hunting???



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

I like to shoot the heaviest arrow I can that will still net me 260 fps.


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

I am like the guy above shoot 502 grain arrow but I like to be between 270-280fps


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

At one time I had trouble getting to 265 fps! Now, I try to keep mine between 270-280 fps. Seems anything above 280 becomes less consistent. Plus, I know my gaps at those speeds.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

As a lot of traditional shooters already know, anything above 150 will work just fine. Most of my kills in the past were with compounds shooting between 190 and 260fps. Speed is not even a consideration.


----------



## Jdunn2847 (Jun 3, 2018)

My shooting slick trick magnums out of my triax and I’m looking for 260-280 FPS depending on whether I’m hunting hogs or whitetail. My arrows are 471-522 gr.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitetip Hunter (Jul 27, 2006)

What speed the bow I shoot the best sends a 500ish grain arrow. No interest in a number. I do know it is much faster than the bow I shot in the 1970s and 80's (and it was #80). I killed deer just as dead then.


----------



## Tjkbowhunter (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm shooting 435/440 grain victory rips outta my pse decree at roughly like 310 and they seem to work great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmcnorth (Feb 20, 2012)

I previously shot lighter arrows at around 305 from my bow but it made the pin gaps pretty small. Now I am hitting 275 with the heavier setup and am pretty happy with the decreased noise, along with a pin gap I am more comfortable with.


----------



## Jlbflyboy182 (Oct 13, 2016)

My 500 grain arrows out of 55 pound bow at 250fps kill just fine. East pass through.


----------



## nuttinbutchunks (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't know what all the fuss is about with speed and KE. My arrows weigh 390 grains, launch at 286 fps and I have killed a deer at 98 yards, a bear at 18 (I wouldn't take a shot at a bear or an elk at 98 yards:nervous s), but I think shot placement is far more critical. You should know if your bow is bad enough for the game you are chasing.


----------



## hunterjoemi (Dec 18, 2005)

For me -----Elk arrows Axis camo 300 spine -474 grains at 305fps Wasp Jak-Hammer Select-A-Cut at 1.5 inches - Whitetail and turkey arrows Axis 340 - 428 grains at 320fps Wasp Jak-Hammer 1.75 inch cut. Faster the better for me with relatively heavy arrows.


----------



## Willie Mathews (Feb 8, 2015)

My arrows are about 490 grains and coming out about 270 fps. That's about perfect for me. I'd be fine to get a little over 500 grains and stay above 260 as well. Anywhere in that range.

People Eating Tasty Animals


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

280 FPS is optimal for most fixed heads...I read that on the internet once. Some guy name Randy Ulmer or Chuck Adams might have said that but I think they both switched to mechanicals. [emoji857]

I’ve never checked my arrow speed but I’m guessing it’s 280ish give or take 15 FPS either way depending on the arrow weight I’m using.


----------



## MICHIGANPURSUIT (May 21, 2018)

I think everyone makes a big deal on arrow speed I know guys that shoot 290 to 315 and they can't tune their bows I what my arrows around 250 to 275 with the heaviest arrow I can build , I know it old school and I can shoot any board head I like .


----------



## Willie Mathews (Feb 8, 2015)

Erasing what I quoted and posted here. Don't want to derail the thread.


People Eating Tasty Animals


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

I am just ubder 300 FPS with 445 grain arrows at 72 pounds.....KE is enough to kill anything on the continent:darkbeer:


----------



## scott_co (Nov 23, 2017)

483 grains at 280-290 FPS works well for me. I don't have an issue with KE/Momentum.


----------



## stickemdeep (Aug 16, 2013)

I like to stay between 280 and 300


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Between 250-270 for me with the heaviest arrow and most FOC i can build


----------



## duc (Jul 18, 2009)

CMBowhunter1 said:


> I know this will get a lot of mixed comments, but what is everyones take on the most optimal/ideal arrow speed for hunting.


I didn’t know there was one. I have no idea what my Dren does and I don’t think anything I’ve killed with it would care.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

I have no idea how fast my bow shoots, but I do know that it kills deer.


----------



## SB80 (Feb 4, 2017)

I'd say stay at 400 gr + and 275-285 with a GOOD fixed blade and you are in the sweet spot for deer sized. 450 + gr for elk and such


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

I think i'm right around 240gr, 642gr out of my triax @69lbs. will suit me just fine.... the elk ain't gonna like it though:wink:


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

CMBowhunter1 said:


> I know this will get a lot of mixed comments, but what is everyones take on the most optimal/ideal arrow speed for hunting.


Scary sharp broadhead, shot placement, know you limitations=kill shot.
Peope get way, way over concerned with speed instead of accuracy.


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

Speed is not the determining factor for killing an animal, shot placement is. However, speed makes our arrow trajectory flatter, which allows us to be “off” a little and still get it done.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

Depends on what you hunt, where you hunt and the hunting style you deploy. I don't need a lot of speed to hunt the way I do. What I do need is a quiet forgiving bow that puts a good drain hole on the exit side......so that's what I use and how I set my rig up. 

IMHO way too many people look at bow hunting very one dimensionally or have a one size fits all mentality. I hate that for them...…….lol


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

987 gr arrow with 300 gr broadhead shooting 300 fps....is at's minimum for dink southern whitetails,anything bigger you better be around 1100 gr arrow with minimum 28% efoc.

myself,never chronoed a bow,my own or at work for hunting...I would think I am at best shooting 265-270 fps,more than likely in the 240-250 fps range with my arrows.


----------



## WYelkhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

There is no optimum speed. It is more about what you shoot accuratly and shooting a suitable weight arrow for what you are hunting. For me I shoot an arrow that is 438gr. It is leaving the bow at about 295 fps. I can keep broadheads in the kill zone at 60 yds. 



Dale_B1 said:


> Scary sharp broadhead, shot placement, know you limitations=kill shot.
> Peope get way, way over concerned with speed instead of accuracy.


I shoot my fast arrows very accurately. speed helps if you mis-judge distance. each person needs to decide what they want to shoot. there is no standard that is right.


----------



## mjduct (Aug 16, 2013)

I’m shooting a 425 gr. Arrow about 245 at Texas Hill Country Labra-deer (small ones about dog sized)


----------



## Tufelhundin (Aug 2, 2005)

Jlbflyboy182 said:


> My 500 grain arrows out of 55 pound bow at 250fps kill just fine. Easy pass through.


I'm with you, I'm shooting 60lbs and 529 grain arrow at 250fps.


----------



## onedawg69 (Sep 9, 2014)

62lbs 505gr arrow @ 263fps


----------



## cottonstalk (Feb 11, 2012)

500+gr arrows 200-250fps depending on set up, whisper quiet, no issues, we eat good around here


----------



## Fairchild4 (Feb 27, 2018)

275


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

My "sweet spot" is 280-290fps. I shoot the heaviest arrows I can get into that range. Anything faster and my broadheads seem to be more difficult to tune. I'm currently shooting 425gr PS23's at 283 and 400gr Carnivores at 293.


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

Back in the day, a lot of deer were killed by guys shooting recurves thowing sticks at <170fps.


----------



## popup_menace (Jan 16, 2015)

I used to shoot around 310-320fps with the lightest arrow I could. That was until I had a doe do a complete 180 at 35 yards when I shot. I learned that no bow is fast enough to outdo a deer at any distance over 20 yards or so. I went to a 470 grain arrow doing 270fps and have not missed an animal with that setup yet. Silence is deadly


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

525 grains at 270fps pulling 56 pounds. More importantly I just ordered some 175 grain 3 blade non-vented 1 1/4" cut VPA's to test.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

pottergreg said:


> 525 grains at 270fps pulling 56 pounds. More importantly I just ordered some 175 grain 3 blade non-vented 1 1/4" cut VPA's to test.


that's pretty good, 30" draw length? 

if I had the power to make one part of my body longer......it would be my arms:wink: wish they made a pill to extend your draw length, speed sure comes easy at 30-31" 

i'm 28.5-29" depending on the bow, seems like it wouldn't matter much, but it sure seems to.


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

CMBowhunter1 said:


> I know this will get a lot of mixed comments, but what is everyones take on the most optimal/ideal arrow speed for hunting.


Speed doesnt kill, weight does so I focus on weight over speed. But to answer your question as fast as you can and still get a pass through!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

I like 280's, but my current setup won't do that. So I'm selling for 275


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

I like to shoot 280+ what ever I can get at my short DL , I like shooting flat because I hunt thickets , my hunting arrows weigh
390gn and 470 gn I hunted with the lighter arrows last two years no problems , but amazing how much quieter 80 gr difference 
makes on my bows ...short BH not an issue short DL is ...


----------



## MBG Hunter (May 17, 2017)

I’m running about 82 lbs on a rx-1 29.5” draw, 670 grain arrow pushing about 265 fps.
I like my compound hunting arrow to fall between 265-275 fps at this point.
Very easy to tune large fixed heads, lots of momentum, and a quiet bow.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Heaviest arrow I can get and 280fps +/- 20fps of that 280


----------



## yeroc (Jan 11, 2007)

I like to have setup in the 280’s.But in all honesty it doesnt matter.What groups the best is what matters most to me.Most generally that will be your slower setups thus being the most forgiving.Id much reather have a perfect paper tear @ 275fps than a bad tear @ 299.All comes down to accuracy and shot placement.


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Anywhere between 200 fps and 400 fps will do. I shoot whatever my arrow weight just happens to be, at the speed I end up with at the most draw weight I can shoot accurately and not have to sky draw. It's been a long time since I chronographed my bow and I have owned a chrono for over a year. Needed it like I needed a hole in the head!  Being able to put arrows in the kill zone is much more important to me than a chrono reading. But I do go with a fast bow and like the flat trajectory. Going super light with everything to get 320 fps + usually isn't worth the extra noise. But some bows are pretty darn quiet even with the 400 grain and lighter arrows. No such thing as "optimal" speed or weight that for all. That's kind of a silly notion.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

My 260fps with my 600gr gets the job done - although thinking of dropping down to 550gr for 275fps...ups the KE considerably and only a slight drop in Momentum


----------



## ouluckydogu (Dec 10, 2014)

The man at South shore archery put me together some velocity xt at 29 inches with 100 gr inserts topped off with a Iron Will hundred gr head. Weigh in at 476 gr, really made the bow quieter and hits about 260 out of my 29.5 dl at 51 lbs. No critters yet but shoot nice and quiet.
16.1 foc.
Lucky


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Just worked up my new setup yesterday and what I do is start with poundage I want to shoot and I OPEN of the bow. Then I go to a momentum and Kinetic energy calculator and start increasing arrow weight until I find the optimal speed KE and momentum numbers.
My new setup as follows
Bear arena 30 345fps
28.5" draw
Easton Axis 400 125gr tip (13.6 FOC) 413 grain
285fps
Momentum = .522
KE = 74.4


----------



## banded_mallard (Jun 14, 2016)

Mathews triax 
DL=27.5
DW=70.8
Shooting Gold Tip kinetic pierce platinum. 
400 grain arrow with 13.5 foc 
My arrow speed is 299fps. 
78ft/lb energy


----------



## KahunaB14 (May 12, 2018)

Just a data point - no deer kills yet with my new arrow setup.

BOW: 2004 Reflex Buckskin 60lbs @28" DL. IBO 308 fps.

Setup 1: GT Hunter 400 Spine 27.25" C-to-C with 100 grain rage 2 blade. 370 grain total arrow weight 12.5% FOC. 260 fps chrono

Setup 2: Same as 1 but with 125 grain Montec. 395 grains and 15% FOC. Groups good but didn't Chrono. BackCountry calculator shows ~252 fps


----------



## eyeguy (Feb 5, 2008)

I like about 270 and a heavy arrow 500-535 gr


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

I like to be as close to 280 as possible for pin gaps, but I won’t shoot an arrow lighter than 425 grains. I would sacrifice speed well before I move off that arrow weight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMBowhunter1 (Oct 14, 2015)

Just want to thank everyone for their feedback it was very much appreciated!!


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Whitetip Hunter said:


> What speed the bow I shoot the best sends a 500ish grain arrow. No interest in a number. I do know it is much faster than the bow I shot in the 1970s and 80's (and it was #80). I killed deer just as dead then.


Yep agree 110%!


----------



## HogWildFL (Feb 18, 2009)

One thing to consider is the tone and volume of the noise your bow makes. With newer faster bows it helps, but a deer past 35 yards is fast enough to duck an arrow or duck just enough to miss the bread box resulting in an injured animal that may or may not be recovered. Over the years I’ve had slower and faster bows and read a article on the volume and tone of different bows and accessories emits different tones which the deer hear better or may be more apt to “jump”. I have noticed over the years this article proved to be true. As for speed, well I killed my first deer 35 years ago with a hand me down recurve. I used the lob technique at 20 yards!!!


----------



## nightvision (Aug 30, 2011)

I don’t know if it has ever been actually tested but it does seem as though broadheads become a lot more unstable at faster speeds. Not sure if the faster speeds have been quantified yet though. You’ll have some come say a tuned bow will shoot anything but most aren’t perfect and when hunting our form isn’t either.

For me, I have shot from 255FPS to about 280fps the last few years and have not had any issues with large COC type heads. I also shoot feathers which IMO helps as well.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

HogWildFL said:


> One thing to consider is the tone and volume of the noise your bow makes. With newer faster bows it helps, but a deer past 35 yards is fast enough to duck an arrow or duck just enough to miss the bread box resulting in an injured animal that may or may not be recovered. Over the years I’ve had slower and faster bows and read a article on the volume and tone of different bows and accessories emits different tones which the deer hear better or may be more apt to “jump”. I have noticed over the years this article proved to be true. As for speed, well I killed my first deer 35 years ago with a hand me down recurve. I used the lob technique at 20 yards!!!


I tell folks that here all the time...….I'm not sure if they believe it or not.....but I have been playing around with quieting the bow for at least 25 years. What you read and what you are saying is exactly what I have seen as well. 

If the bow has a non-natural sound that is BAD...….regardless of speed...….they will react. If the bow has a more natural puff sound there are 1000 noises a day the game hear in the woods that resemble that type noise so they don't react.....at any distance. 

One thing I'm not sure where you are going with is the 35 yard thing. Deer have plenty of time to react to a loud bow even at 15 yards. From what I have seen (and Randy Ulmer has talked about as well) is the reaction is worse closer because the bow is even louder at close range. Over a distance the sound dissipates so they react less at a longer range even though they have more time. 


IMHO if your bow is so loud deer are reacting at 35 yards...…...whew...….you have issues...……..lol


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

nightvision said:


> I don’t know if it has ever been actually tested but it does seem as though broadheads become a lot more unstable at faster speeds. Not sure if the faster speeds have been quantified yet though. You’ll have some come say a tuned bow will shoot anything but most aren’t perfect and when hunting our form isn’t either.
> 
> For me, I have shot from 255FPS to about 280fps the last few years and have not had any issues with large COC type heads. I also shoot feathers which IMO helps as well.


It's been talked about a LOT by the folks in the know. Yes the faster arrows are harder to shoot and less forgiving...….that's why many people shooting fast don't used fixed heads. Some do because they have the proper form and can tune very well but many more don't and end up switching to mechanicals because they are much more forgiving of faster arrow speeds.


----------



## boomersooner23 (Mar 17, 2008)

288 FPS 400 Gr. Arrow with one Bow 60 lbs. 28.5"
295 FPS 400 Gr. Arrow Bow #2 62 LBS 28.5"


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

330fps+ with at least a 400gr arrow .


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I must have perfect form because I shoot faster bows better .


deadquiet said:


> It's been talked about a LOT by the folks in the know. Yes the faster arrows are harder to shoot and less forgiving...….that's why many people shooting fast don't used fixed heads. Some do because they have the proper form and can tune very well but many more don't and end up switching to mechanicals because they are much more forgiving of faster arrow speeds.


----------



## nightvision (Aug 30, 2011)

deadquiet said:


> It's been talked about a LOT by the folks in the know. Yes the faster arrows are harder to shoot and less forgiving...….that's why many people shooting fast don't used fixed heads. Some do because they have the proper form and can tune very well but many more don't and end up switching to mechanicals because they are much more forgiving of faster arrow speeds.


Talked about are the key words. Quantified results are another thing.

But I agree that there is something to it. My question is at what speed does the head become squirrelly? 260? 280? 285? I’m sure head design plays into it but I would guess there is a certain speed where most fixed heads start needing a more perfect tune.


----------



## Tmorg48 (Jun 5, 2018)

roosiebull said:


> that's pretty good, 30" draw length?
> 
> if I had the power to make one part of my body longer......it would be my arms:wink: wish they made a pill to extend your draw length, speed sure comes easy at 30-31"
> 
> i'm 28.5-29" depending on the bow, seems like it wouldn't matter much, but it sure seems to.


You can lengthen your draw length by switching to a hand release like the Carter Wise Choice if you don’t already use one like that.


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

Just went heavier. Easton Axis 490 gr

Out of a pse evolve31. 65lbs. 251 FPS. Only a26.5 dl 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowman extreme (Sep 22, 2003)

I watched a video by the ranch fairy where it was shown that (pigs in this case) react to the sound of the incoming arrow and not the bow. Pretty much showing what I have seen over my time in the stand. His video showed that the quieter the arrow, the less reaction on part of the pig. That was my view of it anyhow. So, I am not (have not been in a long time) concerned with speed, one way or the other. I guess I want enough speed to eliminate arrow drop between me and my target, which is typically 15 yards.


----------

